# Cooper tires



## jbart06 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a 2012 F250, looking for new tires to put on it. I have had two people suggest cooper tires different models however. The cooper discoverer RTX and the cooper discoverer ATP. The RTX is sold by NTB and the ATP is sold by discount tire direct. 

Hopefully someone can give me a review for plowing with them


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158274


----------



## jbart06 (Dec 2, 2011)

linckeil;2025264 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158274


Somewhat helpful, i did look at the at3. Im also looking at the atp and rtx model. Hopefully someone has had those!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I ran at3 on my 08 this past winter. I'll check in the morning what I just pulled off my 01. I got them from discount tire, they're great. My 06 has even a different model, I'll check those too though we haven't plowed with them yet. I run all Cooper tires.


----------



## jbart06 (Dec 2, 2011)

Freshwater;2025376 said:


> I ran at3 on my 08 this past winter. I'll check in the morning what I just pulled off my 01. I got them from discount tire, they're great. My 06 has even a different model, I'll check those too though we haven't plowed with them yet. I run all Cooper tires.


Awesome yeah please let me know what model they are. Thanks


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

cooper M+S for plowing…thats all I run!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

TPCLandscaping;2025390 said:


> cooper M+S for plowing…thats all I run!


You guys running the Cooper snow tires, what are you running in the summer? Do you stay with cooper?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Freshwater;2025414 said:


> You guys running the Cooper snow tires, what are you running in the summer? Do you stay with cooper?


I'm running Nitto Terra Grapplers on my 3/4 ton for summer. The M+S is supposed to be an all season but I don't want to wear them out


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

cooper M+S is a dedicated snow tire. you could run it in the summer, but not recommended. they have a softer compound which is one reason they are great on snow/ice, but that softer compound would wear quickly in the summer months. 

I run 12.50" wide BFG AT's in the summer, but as long as they hold air and have decent tread, I really don't care what summer tires I run. It just so happened I got a deal on the BFG's, so I went with them.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, the tires that I took off my 01 are ATP. These are the tires I will always buy from now on. 40k and still 40% tread left. They're great in the snow. I have at3 on my 08 also great in the snow but seem to be wearing faster. I just bought an 06 with ht3 on them well see how they do this year. All Superdutys all Cooper tires.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

TPCLandscaping;2025475 said:


> I'm running Nitto Terra Grapplers on my 3/4 ton for summer. The M+S is supposed to be an all season but I don't want to wear them out


On my personal 350 my nitto grapplers have 17,000 miles been rotated 3 times have about 20% tread left all in since dec 31st when I bought the truck new 
They are not meant for the road


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Im also looking at the coopers for one of my 250, I was leaning towards the at3's but from what I've just read the ATP are the better of the two


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

If the deal is right on the at3, don't hesitate. They've been really good. I've just been stunned at what I've gotten out of the atp. Btw, I rotate my tires every 6 months.


----------



## mudhound72 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have ran both AT3 and M+S. I do want to say that the Tahoe or Suburban did not have a plow on them. I did use the 3/4 ton Suburban with the Cooper M+S to move the big Case and Bobcat skid-stears to the different job sites in the middle of some bad snow storms. I was impressed with them pulling that 12k+ load with no traction problems. I also ran them year round and just this last weekend I replaced them. I got 71,200 miles out of them, I also need to say I ran these till they were bald and the truck had a good ft suspension with no worn out parts. 

Now to compare them side by side they were both 265/75r16 E range 10 ply. In ice and light snow, 1" or less the M+S was a little better, but in 1"+ snow the AT3 was better hands down. There were storms I was using the bumper and grill as a snow plow in the long deep drifts and never had any issues. 

I would go with AT3 for all around best performance.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll be pushing 60k+ on the atp, and slightly less on the at3. Great tires.


----------

